# Cluebet's FREE football tips 2015/2016



## cluebet (Oct 6, 2015)

Dear visitors,

First of all we want to thank the admins who gave us the opportunity to share our sports betting tips in this great forum. The sports betting season 2015/2016 has already started and today we decided to start our own thread where we‘ll share the best sports betting tips and keep the records of it.
We are going to use stake 10 for every our bet (Stake:10 = It‘s a flat bet, not a MAX BET!)

And so we start with the first matches:

*Date: 07.10.2015
Time: 01:30 (GMT)
League: Brazil Serie B
Mach: America MG - Macae
Tip: America MG (-0.75)
Odd: 1.65
Bookmaker: Pinnacle 
Stake: 10 (flat stake)*

(If this topic is not at the right place, please , just move it to the right place. I am not a spam-bot and I don‘t have any intentions to break the rules of the forum.)

If you have any questions or you need some kind of information, please PM me.

Kind Regards:
Cluebet


----------



## cluebet (Oct 7, 2015)

*Statisics:
1 Win - 0 Draws - 0 Losts
Units: + 3.25*


*Date: 07.10.2015
Time: 15:00 (GMT)
League: Italy Lega Pro - Group C
Match: Catania - Cosenza
Tip: Catania(-1)
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: 188Bet
Stake: 10 (flat stake)*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 8, 2015)

*Statisics:*
*1 Win - 0 Draws - 1 Losts*
*Units: -6.75*

*Date: 08.10.2015*
*Time: 20:45 (GMT)*
*League: European championship*
*Match: Romania - Finland*
*Tip: Romania(-0.75)*
*Odd: 1.80*
*Bookmaker: 188Bet*
*Stake: 10 (flat stake)*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 18, 2015)

*Date: 18.10.2015
Time: 16:00 (GMT)
League: Ukraine
Match: Chernomorets Odesa - Metalurh Zap.
Tip: Chernomorets Odesa(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50
Bookmaker:188Bet*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 22, 2015)

*Date: 22.10.2015
Time: 21:05 (GMT)
League: Europe
Match: Liverpool - Rubin
Tip: Liverpool(-0.5)
Odd: 1.44
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 30, 2015)

We've prepared 3 free tips for you today. Here are all of them:

Match: Parana - MacaeTip: 1(-0.5)Odd: 1.70

Match: Deportivo La Coruna - Atletico Madrid
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.70

Match: Rennes - PSG
Tip: 2(-0.5)
Odd: 1.40

GOOD LUCK
Source of the tips: Cluebet


----------



## cluebet (Nov 4, 2015)

We've prepared 3 free tips for you today. Here are all of them:

Game: Real Garcialso - Universitario Deportes
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50

Game: Chelsea - Dynamo Kiev
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.80

Good luck!


----------



## cluebet (Nov 7, 2015)

5 free tips are prepared for today. Here is the first one

Match: Hong Kong - Myanmar
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50

To check the other 4 free tips please visit our facebook page - Cluebet


----------



## cluebet (Nov 8, 2015)

5 free tips are posted in our website for today. Those games are perfect for a system bet with small-medium stakes. Here is one of the tips:

Game: Legia Warsawa - Pogon
Tip: 1(-0.5)
Odd: 1.50

To check the other free tips, please visit the website of cluebet


----------



## cluebet (Nov 16, 2015)

*Date: 16.11.2015
Time: 19:45 (GMT 0)
League: FA CUP
Match: Boreham Wood - Northwich Victoria
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker:Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Feb 14, 2016)

Date: 14.02.2016
Time: 20:30 (CET)
League: Spain Primera Division
Match: Barcelona - Celta Vigo
Tip: Over 4
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## cluebet (Feb 16, 2016)

Date: 16.02.2016
Time: 11:30 (CET)
League: India Santos Trohpy
Match: Maharastra - Daman i Diu
Tip: Over 8.5
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## cluebet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Date: 27.02.2016
Time: 11:00 (CET)
League: Czech Republic U19 League
Match: FK Pribram U19 - Slovan Liberec U19
Tip: Over 3.25
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365

Later We will make a profit/loss statistic!!!*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 20, 2016)

*Since 2016 3 wins and 1 lost matches!!! From now We will post at least 3 or 4 matches per week in the Forum!!!* 

*Date: 20.03.2016
Time: 20:30 (CET)
League: Primera Division
Match: Real Madrid - Sevilla
Tip: Over 3.75
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Apr 9, 2016)

cluebet said:


> *Since 2016 3 wins and 1 lost matches!!! From now We will post at least 3 or 4 matches per week in the Forum!!!*
> 
> *Date: 20.03.2016
> Time: 20:30 (CET)
> ...



Win 4:0


----------



## cluebet (Apr 9, 2016)

*Date: 09.04.2016
Time: 21:45 (CET)
League: Primeira Liga
Match: Sporting - Maritimo
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.83
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Apr 25, 2016)

*Date: 25.04.2016
Time: 21:00 (CET)
League: Premier League
Match: Tottenham - WBA
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Apr 29, 2016)

*Date: 29.04.2016
Time: 19:00 (CET)
League: Austria
Match: Kalsdorf - Annabichl / Austria II
Tip: Over 3.25
Odd: 1.83
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (May 1, 2016)

*League: Mexico
Match: Guadalajara Chivas - Dorados de Sinaloa
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.75
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (May 7, 2016)

*Date: 07.05.2016

Time: 16:00 (CET)
Match: Bristol Rovers - Dagenham 
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.65
Bookmaker: Bet365

Time: 16:00 (CET)
Match: IF Elfsborg - Gefle 
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## Khushboo (Jun 2, 2016)

You are great predictor and your tips are really acceptable.
Thanks.

I am Anjna ,Aryanmodel, Jabraa ,Yami Sharma, Roshnikhanna , Minni , Tamannaoberoi , Gurgaon Nisha, Roshnikhanna Gurgaon and Wexte girl.


----------



## cluebet (Sep 11, 2016)

*New Season 2016/2017 Free Tips starts form today!!!

Date: 11.09.2016
Time: 10:30 (CET)
League: Greece U20
Match: Olympiakos U20 - Veria U20
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365

Check for more matches!!!

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Date: 13.09.2016
Time: 20:45 (CET)
League: England Conference North
Match: Stockport County - AFC Fylde
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.70
Bookmaker: Bet365

Check for more matches!!!

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Sep 17, 2016)

*Match: Napoli - Bologna
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.65
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Sep 18, 2016)

*Match: Rosenborg - IK Start
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.65
Bookmaker: Bet365

Match: RCD Espanyol - Real Madrid
Tip: 2
Odd: 1.45
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Sep 20, 2016)

*Hi

This is our PAID MATCH !!!

Match: Bournemouth - Preston North End
League: Capital One Cup
Prediction: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.98

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi

The best FREE match for 24.09.2016!!!

Match: Manchester United - Leicester City
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.73

Regards!


----------



## cluebet (Oct 1, 2016)

*FREE MATCH for today!!!

Match: Slovan Liberec W - Sparta Prague W
Tip: Over 4.5
Odd: 1.80
Bookmaker: Bet365

Check later for more matches!!!*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 2, 2016)

FREE MATCH for 02.10.2016

Match: Orlando City SC - Montreal Impact
Tip: Over 2.75
Odds: 1.65

Regards!


----------



## cluebet (Oct 5, 2016)

*Hi

This is our PAID MATCH !!!

Match: Bonner SC - FC Cologne
League: Friendly Match
Prediction: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.75

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 8, 2016)

*FREE MATCH

Match: Germany - Czech Republic
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.65
Bookmaker: Bet365*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 9, 2016)

*FREE MATCHES

Match: Israel - Liechtenstein
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.65

Match: Ukraine - Kosovo
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 1.65

More tips in our site !!!

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 15, 2016)

*Hi

The best FREE match for 15.10.2016!!!

Match: Chelsea - Leicester City
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.60

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 16, 2016)

*Hi

Match: Chongqing Lifan - Liaoning Hongyun
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.73

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Oct 30, 2016)

*Hi

Match: Glasgow City W - Rangers W
Over 3.75
Odd: 1.70

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Dec 3, 2016)

*Hi

Match: Beith - Greenock Morton
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.90

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Jan 28, 2017)

*Hi

Free Match: RoPS - HauPa
League: Finland Cup
Tip: Over 4.75
Odd: 1.90

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 11, 2017)

*Hi

Free Match: AS Roma U19 - Salernitana 1919 U19
League: Italy Primavera
Tip: Over 4.5
Odd: 1.75

For more matches check our site!!!

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 12, 2017)

*Hi

Free Match: Tottenham Hotspur - Millwall
League: FA Cup
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.84

For more matches check our site!!!

Regards!*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 19, 2017)

*Hi

Free Match: Lugano - BSC Young Boys
League: Swiss Axpo Super League
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.60

For more matches check our site!!!

Regards!*


----------

